# Clavier Apple sur PC ??



## piko49 (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, je souhaite m'acheter un clavier Apple pour mon PC ( le dernier tout fin ), et je voudrais savoir s'il était compatible avec un PC ??

PS: Si vous etes vendeur, faites-moi signe


----------



## leboss38 (8 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que malheureusement non, je suis dans le même cas que toi, je souhaiterais trouver un clavier / souris à l'esthétique Apple (ultra flat par ex) compatible win et mac mais les seuls claviers fonctionnant sur les 2 OS sont d'une laideur beurk, enfin à mois que j'ai mal cherché


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Janvier 2008)

Apparemment si, ça doit être possible.
Disons qu'avec un logiciel pour mapper correctement les touches décalées ça doit être possible...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

J'ai testé au boulot mais il faut le dvd de léopard et sa partition bootcamp qui contient les drivers&#8230;


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Janvier 2008)

Mais lesnumeriques.com dit que c'est détecté en clavier usb standard, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

Détecté, sûrement&#8230;


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2009)

J'ai trouvé ce sujet sur PCInpact : http://www.pcinpact.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=122177

Il y a un lien pour un driver qui semble celui de bootcamp. Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a déjà utilisé ?

J'hésite à ramener un clavier au boulot, car je n'aime pas bien celui du DELL, et puis je préfère le mapping Apple.


----------



## lz700 (13 Janvier 2009)

Du temps ou j'étais sur windows (avec un pc), je me suis amusé a essayé tout ça et avec les drivers de bootcamp, ça marche parfaitement (même pas besoin de mapper les touches). 
C'est logique que ça marche bien vu que sous windows avec bootcamp, on doit pouvoir utiliser nos claviers et souris normalement sans devoir tout remapper. J'avais également essayé avec la souris bluethoot et aucun problème tout fonctionnait comme il faut.

Je n'avais par contre pas utilisé les drivers de pcinmpact (je ne sais déjà plus ou je les avais trouvé) mais ça doit sûrement être les bons


----------



## eNeos (17 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Ca fonctionne très bien en fait, mais il y a un petit défaut.
Donc, j'ai refais très facilement un mappage du clavier, en utilisant Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4
Le clavier fonctionne parfaitement et c'est effectivement un bonheur à utiliser.

Le hic, c'est que contrairement aux claviers Windows classiques, il n'y a pas d'écrit sur les touches les caractères accessibles par AltGr (le 3ième caractère des touches numériques par exemple, comme #{}[] ...). Il faut donc avoir beaucoup de mémoire... ou un clavier classique sous le coude pour retrouver le caractère recherché.

Je n'ai pas (encore) essayé en passant par le drivers du bootcamp.


----------

